# The Cat and The Rat



## skiprat (Jun 19, 2009)

James ( GreenEyedBlackCat ) and I are doing a pen swap. This is what I came up with. He asked for a FP for his better half and I hope she likes it. If not, she can send it back, cos I am very pleased with it:biggrin:  If James behaves himself then I might include a token one for him too:biggrin:
I'm not too sure what kind of lethal weapon James will be making for me but I hope it doesn't raise too many eyebrows as it passes through customs:biggrin:  I'm really looking forward to seeing what weird and wonderful design James comes up with.

This pen is made with Emerald Green PR from the Princess ( of course:wink: ) and the shiney stuff is stainless steel. I cheated and used a stock Plat clip, but I think it suits it better than the one I planned to make. I used a Schmidt FP Window pump from Rich Klienhans from PMG. To keep it a light as possible, I didn't use tubes and the stainless parts are very thin. The sleeve on the front section is less than 0.5mm thick. 

This will go out in the post tomorrow. 
All comments welcome:biggrin:


----------



## artme (Jun 19, 2009)

Skippy that pen ooooozes class. Beautiful!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 19, 2009)

If I were the cat, I'd be guarding the mail box with one of his arsenal.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW!!!  Steven, I don't know how you keep coming up with more extremely beautiful pens.  Excellent job.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jun 19, 2009)

WOW!!! I'd be right chuffed to have a pen like that!! Nice work, Skippy!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome work! Does that section fit on any "stock" kits?


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 19, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Steven!!! I am sure she will be pleased as punch!!!

I agree, it oozes beauty and elegance!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 19, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Awesome work! Does that section fit on any "stock" kits?



Not really sure what you are asking, but here are pics of the piston. The rest of the parts need to be made.


----------



## hewunch (Jun 19, 2009)

OK, so that is all one unit. I was thinking it might be something like what Lou sells and might fit a kit like a Gent or something. Gotcha now, I think


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 19, 2009)

Un believable ! Nice work Steven .


----------



## altaciii (Jun 19, 2009)

Skip, you never cease to amaze.  Even your simple pen designs are full of true class.  If she doesn't like it, send it to me, I will give it a place of honor in my own collection.


----------



## thewishman (Jun 19, 2009)

That is the bee's knees! Very nice work!


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 19, 2009)

That's a cool pen for the Cats 'meow'.  I would keep an eye on my mailbox if I was you.  Awesome craftsmanship, and a beautiful looking pen.


----------



## mickr (Jun 19, 2009)

as usual, astoundingly lovely


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 19, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> That's a cool pen for the Cats 'meow'. I would keep an eye on my mailbox if I was you. Awesome craftsmanship, and a beautiful looking pen.


 
The little misses is extremely happy with the pen :tongue:, she is off work and plans to sit on the mailbox like a mother hen until her little pen hatches. Nacho the crazed killer dog will be accompanying her. We will have a chopper in the air following the truck from the entry point into the US :usflag:. Any attempt to intercept the shipment will result in somebody having a really bad day :beat-up:. If all else fails I will recruit Junior the Greeneyed psycho cat to deal with the perpetrators.:biggrin:


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 19, 2009)

greeneyedblackcat said:


> The little misses is extremely happy with the pen :tongue:, she is off work and plans to sit on the mailbox like a mother hen until her little pen hatches. Nacho the crazed killer dog will be accompanying her. We will have a chopper in the air following the truck from the entry point into the US :usflag:. Any attempt to intercept the shipment will result in somebody having a really bad day :beat-up:. If all else fails I will recruit Junior the Greeneyed psycho cat to deal with the perpetrators.:biggrin:


 So uh, what are you trying to say?:biggrin: What everybodyelse has said +10, Skip. Thank God there is a little land mass between you two, otherwise us minions would have to cease all operations!!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is the speechless, jaw dropped smilie????

Damn Skippy, that is awesome!!


----------



## JohnU (Jun 19, 2009)

Beautiful Pen.  I love the shape and the chosen blank.  It all fits well together.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm speechless!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice pen Skip. You never cease to impress me.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 19, 2009)

That is an awe-inspiring pen!


----------



## kenlicciardello (Jun 19, 2009)

Very classy.  Simple and uncluttered, great lines and match of materials.

Thanks for the pics of the pieces.  It lets "wanna be" people like me start to think there is a chance.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 20, 2009)

James is one lucky cat.
Great work!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 20, 2009)

Amazing work! Gives me aspirations of one day being a great pen maker instead of a decent pen turner!


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 20, 2009)

Way to deliver Steve.  That is a beautiful pen.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 20, 2009)

I believe that is as nice a pen as I have ever seen, beautiful.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jun 20, 2009)

Stephen, another masterpiece, beautiful work, great pen, Amos


----------



## chriselle (Jun 20, 2009)

That's it! I quit..........






Well..at least until tomorrow.  Steven, absolutely gorgeous.  Flawless design and expert execution.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 20, 2009)

Mr. Rat, once again you have created a beautiful writing instrument. Outstanding !!


----------



## VisExp (Jun 20, 2009)

Another beauty Steven.  Momma Cat should be very happy :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyBear (Jun 20, 2009)

I like this one.......a Lot!!!!!


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 20, 2009)

That's class!  Very, very nice.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 20, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!  I hope that one day I can claim to have a fraction of your talent.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jun 20, 2009)

You sure do make some amazing looking pens!!!


----------



## CSue (Jun 21, 2009)

Superb! As always.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful job on that one Skippy . Is Richard selling those sections ? You did a fantastic job converting it to your body . Bravo !!! as usual .


----------



## johncrane (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep that's a cool looking pen there Stev!:highfive::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 21, 2009)

Very, very classy Steven!! 

Are you sure that you are not designing some pens for Mont Blanc on the side?? You should be!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Rat, now that's one classy pen. I'd love to have something like that myself.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 27, 2009)

Steven, I have one VERY happy momma cat here, your pens arrived today and all I can say is WOW, super fine craftsmanship, very happy with the swap.  Rats rule and Cats drool :cat:


----------



## Jim Smith (Jun 27, 2009)

Skiprat,

You just make beautiful pens; PERIOD!  I don't know what you do for a living, but if it isn't something to do with design, you talents are not being used.  I can honestly say that I have never seen a pen made by you that wasn't beautiful.  You really do offer inspiration to me in my penmaking and I suspect that I am not the only one who feels that way about your work. Thanks and please keep sharing your work with us.

Jim Smith


----------



## skiprat (Jun 27, 2009)

James, I'm pleased they got there in one piece and that Momma Cat likes hers.:biggrin:
I've been keeping an eye open for the postman and hope he gets here real soon. The swap was the best idea you've had since you got here and I'm chuffed you picked me to do it with:biggrin:

Thanks for all the nice comments guys:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jun 27, 2009)

:cat: Steven, Maybe we will start a trend on the IAP with this international pen swap.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 27, 2009)

Man o man Skip Rat. You are too much. Great looking pen. Let's get it to market.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 27, 2009)

beautiful skip!


----------



## mitchm (Jun 28, 2009)

Steven, another awesome creation. It is stunning!!!! Now how about an "original Skiprat" to be sent to boere land!!


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2009)

Awesome pen Steve, anyone who received that pen would be delighted!


----------

